# I'm worried about my dog's puppies.



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

My dog is now 72 days pregnant (from the day her and the male mated) I know it's a long time but she's been to the vet and he said to give it another 48 hours. He did say to be patient as sperm can live in the dogs vagina for up to 10 days.

I'm a bit worried now because I can't actually feel or see the puppies moving anymore. She is having 2. One of them moved a lot of the time and one them not so much, but now I can't feel them moving at all, and I haven't for 2 days. Is this normal?

Do they slow down in their movements during the path to labor? I'm getting a tad worried.

We've been taking her temperature, and the last one we took was 37.1 degrees Celsius. The one before that was 37 exactly.

Can anyone give me any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

she's 10 days overdue. (if my calculations are correct). Has she showed signs of labour?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you consulted your vet at all? 

Might be worth having a scan done. If the puppies are dead, you run the risk of losing your bitch if you leave it too long.


----------



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

She's been nesting for about a week and yesterday she was leaking some misty fluid, that kinda looks like Vaseline, but she's had this a few times in her pregnancy, even in the early days.

She was refusing to eat the other day for 2 days, but now she's eating normally.


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

10 days imo is to long to be left. would ring your vet and TELL them you are bringing her in.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I would be worried she lost the puppies. Going off the food for 2 days is something that usually means puppies are on their way but if she's gone back on and hasn't had them by now, I'd be very concerned.

Vet, scan.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Think You Might Want To Get Her To The Vets


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I would take her to the Vet 10 days is a long time for a dog to go over. What breed of dog are we talking about here?


----------



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

She went to the vets yesterday and he said because the sperm can live in the vagina for up to 10 days then she might not be on 72, it might be 62. But he did say that if there is nothing by tomorrow then to take her back.

She's a Jack Russell.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

your vet should do a scan/xray to see what is happening, i would insist on it in the morning, the sooner the better incase the puppies have died they would need to be removed asap as it could be endangering your bitches life


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Your vet will be able to hear their heartbeats with a stethescope, I would be very concerned at this point, I was led to beleive the sperm can take 2 or more days, I have not heard 10 days.

Mo


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only ever heard that sperm can only last 3 days at the most in the womb. take her to another vet NOW.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I've heard up to 8 days. Funny how we all hear different things does Vet school not teach the same principale? Weird. Hope your dog is okay OP and that whether she is preg or not that the vet figures it out tomorrow for you. You must be very worried.I know when I tried to breed my sheltie I didn't think it took but wasn't a 100% and I wouldn't go on holidays just in case so my vet x-rayed her he didn't think she was but knew if there was a chance I wasn't leaving town Peace of mind is worth every penny...Jill


----------



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Jill, I hope she'll be ok too. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I'd get it sorted asap......my mums dog was 9 days late and was told all ok but mum wasnt waiting any longer as she knew something wasnt right by the change in the dog. She insisted on a ceaser and was a good job she had, the pups had torn through the lining of the womb, died and were poisoning the mum. Luckily mum survived but she had to be spayed and we spent all night with her as vet said it was 50/50........mum brought her home to die in vets eyes.
Get the vet to check for heartbeats etc and be prepared to insist on a ceaser

Keep us updated


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

10 over wow that is along time, I would be very very worried, take you dog to the vets straight away and get them to do a scan or see if they can hear heart beats, that is way too long and I WOULDNT wait that long if I knew the date of first mating. I have never heard that the sperm can live for 10 days, I was told 3-4 days only, I do hope she is going to be ok, and she is only having two puppies they will be getting bigger and bigger I am sure I would be very concerned, Please take her to the vets. Good Luck and I hope she is going to be ok and so to the puppies. xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

JordanDavis said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My dog is now 72 days pregnant (from the day her and the male mated) I know it's a long time but she's been to the vet and he said to give it another 48 hours. He did say to be patient as sperm can live in the dogs vagina for up to 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to PF

I had 2 girls mated on the same day and one had her pups on day 64 and the other day 66 which i was told they would from the scan they had at 5 weeks 
If my girl that was due on day 66 had not had them by day 67 i would have taking her down the vets for a jab to start labour

72 days is too long in my eyes and nothing be done like a jab to start labour!

10 days never heard that 7 days yes thats why i got my girls scanned so i knew when they were due

You say she is having 2 ! How do you know this have you had her scanned or did the vet tell you this

My vets had a girl come in on wed that was preggers and she wanted to know if the pups were still alive and how many because everything had gone quite and she had a x-ray which showed 4 pups 3 alive and 1 dead so she had a c section asap If the owners had left it they could have loss all the pups and the bitch

Please take your girl to other vet 
You vet is a joke sorry

How is your girl 2day?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Like the other posters here im really concerned for your girl and the pups, 10 days is way to long as for the vet, get rid of and get a new one, i have 4 week old pups and ended up practically telling my vet the score, they were totally useless even though they delivered my pups ok they didnt give me crucial advice which i got on here and actually said to me "oh you have done your research" as i was able to tell them stuff. Go with your gut feeling, you have reason to be worried. I will be watching for an update on here so i really hope and pray that your girl and her pups are ok.
P.S I was told the sperm could live for up to 4 days by my vet but as i said i dont have much faith in anything they told me thats why ive found a new one. 
GOOD LUCK xxxx Jill


----------



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I would like to say firstly, thank you to everyone who has replied. And also to note that this was an accidental breeding and it was the last thing we wanted. I would explain the full story, but it's a bit long. We got told when we got her that she is 6 years old, well it turns out shes 8! 

We took her to the vet (Same place, but a different vet and she was EXCELLENT) and Roxy got an emergency C-section.

Unfortuantely, and we assume this because of her age, she was too old to have pups and the 1 pup that she had was severely deformed, quite big and it's its intestines were growing on the outside of it's body. It died inside of her a few days ago. We were really saddened when the vet told us this. Please don't reply with "You shouldn't have let her mate and cause all this unneccessary time and pain!" or things like that, I would really like to say that it wasn't our fault and she will be VERY VERY well looked after  She has also been spayed.

Right now, my parents have gone to pick her up and I expect she'll be home in around 10 minutes


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

So sorry and very unfortunate situation, I hope she recovers fully.

Mo


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

JordanDavis said:


> Well I would like to say firstly, thank you to everyone who has replied. And also to note that this was an accidental breeding and it was the last thing we wanted. I would explain the full story, but it's a bit long. We got told when we got her that she is 6 years old, well it turns out shes 8!
> 
> We took her to the vet (Same place, but a different vet and she was EXCELLENT) and Roxy got an emergency C-section.
> 
> ...


Im soooo sorry to hear that, you obviously are gutted about whats happened and anyone with a heart wouldnt want to make you feel any worse, its been a hard lesson learned for your girl and you, you have had her spayed now and give her love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

JordanDavis said:


> Well I would like to say firstly, thank you to everyone who has replied. And also to note that this was an accidental breeding and it was the last thing we wanted. I would explain the full story, but it's a bit long. We got told when we got her that she is 6 years old, well it turns out shes 8!
> 
> We took her to the vet (Same place, but a different vet and she was EXCELLENT) and Roxy got an emergency C-section.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry but glad you girl is ok 
Shame on that other vet


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear this and I do hope she's on the mend soon

Sending hugs

Sophie
x


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss and dreadfull experiance but so glad she's doing ok and coming home xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is such a shame, your dog is ok now and that is the main thing. I bt you cant wait to see her. (((((((hugs to you)))))))). xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What an awful thing for you all to go through glad your girl is on her way home. Hope she has a speedy recovery...Jill


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

pleased to read that your girl has come out ok from all of this... It is sad about the pups, but at the end of the day at least you still have your bitch  Hope she makes a speedy recovery from the spey etc. XXX


----------



## JordanDavis (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

Roxy is fine and has really perked up in the last 24 hours, she's basically back to normal, it's excellent lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

JordanDavis said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone
> 
> Roxy is fine and has really perked up in the last 24 hours, she's basically back to normal, it's excellent lol


Glad to hear she is back on form xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Its good to hear she is back to her old self x


----------

